# laser pointer



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

today i was messing around with my dogs and their laser pointer and aimed it in my tank to see what happens.boy it was fun :lol: watching the fish chase after it.if you have one give it a try


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

You can catch them this way too :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

didnt even think of that.im gonna try it next time


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

coolness :thumb:


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol:

I just tried that myself a couple of weeks ago (also playing with the dogs lol).

I was amazed at how aggressive the fish were towards it........... Bashing into the rock and all!!!

That's when I said "enough!"

NOTE: Use with caution :fish:


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jun 15, 2006)

didnt quite believe it, so i tried it, and now i believe it. it was cool. so now, laser pointer, 2 cats and cichlids. nice.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)




----------

